# General > Technical Support >  CF (Compact Flash) Card Corupted

## Kevin Milkins

I have got a 8.0gb CF card for my Cannon 40D camera that has become corrupted and have a load of photos on it that I would like to save. I am getting an error message when I put it in my camera and when I connect it to my computer via a card reader it is telling me that I need to reformat the card, however, the warning is that it will delete all that is on the card if I proceed. I have googled this problem and it appears that there is loads of very helpful "free" downloads that will sort this problem in double quick time, but I am sceptical about them. Can anyone offer some advice on the best way forward?
Thanks for looking.

----------


## kosacid

you might get of with using a quick format then use a undelete program on it there,s a few out there, but remember it esensual to tick the quick format or you will wipe everything, best to mess around with another memory card deleting files and testing to see if you recover them first then going on to the one you lost the data on

----------


## dx100uk

wont matter with a memory card
quick or other wise

simply format it, the data will still be there

and then run something like recuva

http://www.piriform.com/recuva

if you want help please give me a PM or a ring

dx

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thank you both for the advice. I'm not all that confident of what I'm doing, but I have someone on the job who will the ability to try for me.

Regards

KM

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have managed to knacker two 40d's. I have a card reader and bent a pin in it, I tried the card in one camera and it said, "card error, needs formatting so I tried in my other camera and it said the same. Both cameras were now defunct with bent pins and so was the reader. After finding a thread on a Canon web site I and realised what I had done, I got a hypodermic syringe that fitted over the pin perfectly and managed to straighten out the inexpensive card reader, this is now working. I tried it on camera number one, but although I straitened out the pin, another pin had pushed in. I tried camera number two and it is now working OK. Not a perfect end to the day, but I am now back taking pictures. Thanks for the advice guys.

----------

